# BT Sport app



## tycapel7 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi all,Just wondering if there is a fix for the BT Sport app available. The message pops up and says, can not view video, error VC 011. Thank you. Robert.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Bt customer help site BT Sport App and online player error messages | Help | BT.com Help


----------

